# Spell or Curse - by Mariana (SSBHM, Magic, ~XWG)



## Mariana (Apr 15, 2008)

_SSBHM, Magic, ~XWG _- A curse turns out to be a blessing in this witch's case!

*Spell or Curse*

*by Mariana*​
[*Author's Note:* Warning: this story starts off slow!]


Vince had just recently enrolled at Weidner High School, a private and expensive college preparatory school. However, arriving mid semester at the school in his senior year, found his situation very suspicious by the rest of his classmates. It didnt take long for different rumors to pop up from all over every class. Even the freshman had a different take on why he had come to the school so late in the year. Of course they were all just stories, he had only come at this time because a boy in the class he was hoping on enrolling in dropped out suddenly and there was now enough room to accept him. It didnt help that any girl in their right mind would find him gorgeous.

A beautiful melody of Japanese and English made him an instant success with all the ladies. Even in his short passing in the halls between classes he found himself bombarded by girls from all grades competing to show their approval. In truth all that was known about him was that he moved here straight from Japan under urgencies. The rest, quite frankly, was a mystery to the students and even apparently some of the staff.

His hair was long for a guy, and teased in a way so that the back spiked up without looking stiff. It was longer in front, and spiked out in back, in a traditional Japanese street punk fashion. Due to this, the girls just cooed at the sight of him.

Oh my gosh, there is just something about guys with great hair. I really couldnt care what they looked like as long as they have great hair really, sighed Jasmine, one of Vinces biggest fans. 

It didnt help either that he was also great in just about every aspect of school life. His grade was always the top ranked, he was wonderful in sports and was always being asked to join in every team, and was the president of the schools judo club. Every girl, and even some of the guys, showed their affections to this mysterious student. He was being confessed to at least two times a day. 

Although one would think by then his head would swell to the size of a watermelon, he always kept composed and kindly rejected his admirers confessions, explaining that he wasnt really looking for a relationship presently and smiled to them warmly. It was only then did he notice that the only girl who hadnt confessed to him was the schools student president and the senior class representative, Ms. Hitori Rose.

Rose was the most popular and beautiful, an equal to him in feminine proportions. All the men swooned over her, yet it was rumored that she had bluntly turned every one of them down. She was serious and uncommonly direct, and yet despite these evident personality flaws it was her looks that brought countless lovestruck teenage boys to grovel at her feet. Her hair was a sheer and silky black, dyed so that it glinted a most unmistakable shade of purple in the sunlight. It was so long that the end reached to the bottom of her the school uniforms skirt, which she has raised up quite a bit above her knees. Although it was so long, it was evidently layered and made so that the front swept in front of her right eye. She wore long black thigh high tights, which extenuated her raised skirt. And while the boys loved her for her looks, the girls admired her for her strong purpose and feminine power.

So it was not uncommon that rumors started to float around the school that these two beautiful people should obviously date one another. This was revealed to Vince, however, far too late, as one of his friends, while subtly less attractive, told him of this idea.

Yo, Vince, he said putting his arms on their dubbed lunch table and hunching above his friend, what do you think about Hatori Rose? 

And what are you implying? he looked up at him indifferently while still holding a muffin in his mouth.

I mean that a lot of people around here think that you two would be a pretty good match, ya know? said Coal. Arent you even in the slightest bit interested?

Vince sighed and looked out from the window, putting a hand on his chin. Yeah, but hasnt she like turned down every guy that has come up to her? 

He looked up at his friend who shoved a playful yet painful slap on his back. 

"Yeah, but you're Vince Amatsu, what I would do to have your luck, man!

Vince shrugged and finished off the rest of his muffin. Ive got to go, he said, I have a Judo meeting after lunch today.

Okay! Coal yelled as he walked out the lunchroom door. But dont forget, shes HOT! This little comment turned many heads towards him in the lunchroom, and he stood there with a thumbs-up to his friend and a big grin on his face until the other friends at the table tugged on his uniform blouse and he sat back down. Vince rolled his eyes and walked through the double doors.

The meeting seemed to speed by, and his classes even faster, until it was time for his Judo club to meet after school for practice. It was dark out when it was done, everyone had gone, and he had just finished cleaning up the school dojo. Walking out, something caught his eye. It was a bright purple flash, and it for some reason reminded him of Roses hair in the light. He ran up to it, only to find Rose standing still by the large fountain near the entrance, still in her school uniform.

Rose? Vince spoke, a little out of breath.

She didnt respond in the slightest.

He quietly cleared his throat. Rose? he said once again. Is that you? 

Hearing him this time, she slowly turned her head to him, her eyes seemed empty and hollow, unlike their usually glimmering selves. Vince, hello, she said distantly.

What are you doing here so late? 

Watching the fountain, she replied bluntly in sort of a matter-of-fact tone.

uhu, errr.I see, he said, a little taken aback. 

Wellwhyare you watching it so late? I mean, arent you cold? he said and couldnt avoid staring at her short skirt waving in the night wind. 

She turned to him flatly. Im sorry, I must be going. 

_Ooookaaay,_ he thought as she gracefully walked out of sight and through the courtyard. _Well, thats one reason against why I shouldnt date her maybe. _

The next day he told all of his friends of his experience, and however he pled, they still believed that he should at least try to ask her out.

No thank you, he replied, now a little ticked off, but remained cool.

Aww, come on! said Coal again. What if I freakin pay you to go out with her?!

This pricked Vinces ears. Yeah? Go on 

Okok, so what if I pay you 200 bucks to just go out with her for a month? Eh? he said, grinning. Hows that? 

Okay, Ill ask but if she says no

Yeah, yeah, okay, no problem, the bet will be off, Coal said, shooing his hand. 

Coincidently, Vince bumped into Rose while leaving the lunchroom. Hey Rose, he said casually. 

She turned to him. Hello, she said to him, and then returned to writing things on a clipboard.

After seeing he was still standing there, she peered out from the side of her almond eyes. Yes? 

I was wondering if you wouldnt mind going out some time.

As a date? she said flatly.

Yes, he said forcefully, copying her tone. 

It seemed as though, for a moment her eyes glittered up. But then they slowly diminished; nearing the eyes he had seen yesterday by the fountain. 

I apologize, but you are just not my type. 

Thinking about the 200 bucks he answered, So then, what is your type 

She finally turned to him and looked him up and down.

WellI might just show you, she said. Meet me the same time you saw me yesterday, by the fountain.

Vince agreed since he had practice after school anyway. After practice, it was almost dark again and he walked towards the school fountain in the twilight. 

He saw Rose, and she looked almost completely golden and orange in the sun. Rose, hey, he said. 

She turned to him. Her expression was very different from what he had always seen her. She has upbeat, and almost seemed like an average schoolgirl. She waved to him and gestured that they both sit down on the edge of the large fountain.

After a long, awkward silence, Vince interrupted. So, your type? 

Hehe, she giggled. Well talk about that later, but first look at these beautiful chocolate balls Ive made. Would you like to try some? she said in an abnormally cheerful tone and held them up to his nose.

Yeah, sure okay. 

She smiled happily. He was surprised by how cute she was. 

Okidoki! she said getting to her feet. Well, I have to go! I have to finish some 'presidential' duties. she said, giggling again. See you tomorrow. 

But before she left she said, I should be there bright and early. This smile of hers was the least cute. Almost scary. 

He couldnt help thinking to himself what did she really mean when she said this. But he shrugged it off and got on his bike to go home. 

Vince had been living by himself the whole time since he had started at Wideners and living in America. So he unlocked his apartment door, took off his clothing and went to bed. He would understand what she meant by bright and early tomorrow, he figured. 

The next morning he was awoken before his alarm clock went off at 4:00 in the morning by the loud and painful sounds of his hungry stomach. Thinking briefly that this was strange, he shook it off as his growling immediately turned from hunger to ravenousness. He hurriedly jolted up and ran to his refrigerator, simply swung it open, sat down on the floor and started on the first thing he didnt need to cook. A gallon of ice cream was the first thing he saw.

Although his alarm rang several times he couldnt pull himself away from his binge to get ready for school. He had by now finished most of the remainder in his fridge, and his belly was hard and pushing over the elastic end of his boxers.

Whats going on?! he screamed in his head while his mouth was busy shoveling in more food. He noticed that he only had a few food items left in his refrigerator: a package of sliced bread and some peanut butter. By the time he finished the peanut butter, his belly was already almost touching the floor as he ate. He could feel it expand as his shirt began to rise up more and more. Then he grabbed the sliced bread, and shoved each slice into his mouth before he could even finish chewing the last one. He greedily shoved them all until they were all gone. Sitting there on the floor, legs spread and stains all over his t-shirt a sense of panic came over him as his stomach grumbled louder and demanded more food.

There was no more food to be found in the house, and it was only 6:00 in the morning. He sat there for a while, feeling like a heroin addict. Needing more food. Suddenly a sharp pain went through his gut. AHHHH! he yelled. The pain was immense and he could hardly stand it. Tears almost began to form in his eyes as the stabbing continued. 

He quickly stammered to his feet, holding his now evident gut gently as it sloshed back and forth, and made the most unusually loud noises. Water he said, Maybe water will help he stuck his head under the faucet and began to drink. The pain stopped momentarily, or it as least dulled. He lifted his head from the faucet and wiped his mouth with his hand. Then the pain started again so he stuck his head under the faucet, still cradling his belly. 

_Okay,_ he thought, _as long as I keep doing this Im alright._ However, the pain had only subsided, and soon he could feel it slowly regaining its strength. Sharp stabs went though his gut, and he could feel them quickening in pace once more. Suddenly, a knock came from the door. Unable to pull himself from the faucet he just stood there as the bang repeated to or three times. Finally the door swung open as if being forced by an extreme power. However the only one on the other side of it was the delicate Hitori Rose, panting as if she had ran the whole way. Astonishingly, she did not even flinch at sight of him, although her eyes did seem to be a little saddened.

Shaking her head, she raised her hand and a purple light, similar to the one he had seen before, flashed and created before his eyes a beautiful banquet. Rows and rows of food stretched on a large and extravagant table. It seemed as though his house had expanded too. In fact, he wasnt sure if it was still his house at all.

Sit, she commanded.

Although he didnt really have much choice. He went over to the table and began to greedily feast on everything in hand reach. Cake, pudding, ice cream, caramel, chocolate, cupcakes, donuts, mounds of every fatty substance was shoveled into his uncontrolled mouth. His midsection expended even more, protruding now over his knees. But it seemed the more he ate the hungrier he got, and if he stopped he just knew that the mysterious pain would be more severe this time. 

Rose looked at her victim. I am sorry, she said, sitting down on the other end of the table and looking down into her lap.

It seemed as though his hands were moving on their own, there was no way to stop. They piled in food before he had finished his chewing, and his stained shirt now only looked like a small bib on his expanding gut. 

But what did she mean? He remembered her strange behavior at the fountain. The Chocolate ball! he screamed into his head. 

You see, she continued after being entranced by his enormous appetite. 
I sort of have a horrible problemI have been cursed with duel personalities. And moreover, I am a witch. 

Vince had sort of figured that by now, or at least that she wasnt normal. 

Butthis curse is such that whoever I fall in love with will be forced, by my alter personality, to gain an enormous amount of weight by casting a horrible spell upon this person.

Vince looked up enough to see that her face was riddled in pain.

I believe you know the workings of this spell already.

She was no longer the stern and confident student that he had remembered. Her posture was so helpless, so in need of saving.

That is why I never accept any dates she paused, and I wasnt going to accept this one either! But apparently my alter-egoI dont know how, but I guessed it sensed that I was attracted to you. I tried to fight it, really I did.

His belly was now pushing on the end of the table and, in panic, he was having difficulty reaching the rest of the food. She waved her hand, and the food hovered towards his gluttonous reach once more.

I dont know how to break the spell yet or even reverse its effects, but I do know how to dilute its authority. Unfortunately, it takes a while for this one to weaken, if just a little, until I can counter it with my own.

Rose reached her hands and plucked out a large wooden, well-decorated staff with a large crystal at the top from thin air. Her eyes were hollow again and she muttered something to herself. Vince could feel his appetite diminishing, as it turned from his previously ravaged form to a simple agonizing hunger. His shoveling stopped and although his stomach was still grumbling, there was only a small hardly noticeable pinch left from the pain. All he felt now was an overwhelming fullness.

He leaned back on his chair as his massive arms rubbed his stomach, panting horribly. He had to be at least 300 pounds. But it was strange; he almost liked the feeling of this fullness, and the girth of his stomach below his hands. He wasnt sure if it was him who enjoyed it, or if it was another effect of the spell, but either way it was most pleasurable.

He leaned back rubbing it and soothing it until Rose came over. She grabbed his arm.

Come here, she said as she attempted to hoist him up from his eating-place.

Vince found his legs unable to move, almost in a stupor from all the food being shoved down his throat. Hey hey hold on! he said to her, clutching his tender belly as it sloshed from the sudden change of weight.

It seemed as though it was very hard to maneuver so he put his other arm on the table in order to support his weight and found that his large gut made him lean over from its mass.

Okay, he said, regaining himself.

She gave him an apologetic look for being so insensitive, and massaged his belly a little.

That better? she said.

Its alrighta little bit. 

She then proceeded to lead him into a nearby room, which contained simply one large sofa. Now he knew this wasnt his house. She carefully eased him onto the couch and he heavily collapsed finding that it was one of the most comfortable he had ever been on. Leaning back, he held his stomach again and moaned.

Here, she said, sitting down and caressing his gut. It was still rock solid and uncomfortably full now, but her massaging almost made him forget it all. 
She began to pour some lotion onto it and continued her massaging. He looked at her, so focused on what she was doing. Almost like an endeavor she had made for herself that would somehow rectify this act. 

_Wow,_ she thought as she began to hold larger pieces of it in her hand. _Wow, this actually feels wonderful. Oh gosh, I almost forgot!_

Umm she said as she turned to look up at Vince. 

Mmm? he said painfully.

II forgot that this solution is only temporary. 

What do you mean? he said, raising his voice a little and, forgetting his full belly, leaned in closer. He cringed and lay back on the sofa.

Rose retreated a little, but then said, My counter spell is only temporary. Im not powerful enough to make it last forever, so it only lasts about five hours. 

Vince looked up at the ceiling. 

Then she continued, Thats about enough time to take a nap. Then the previous spell will begin to take its effects again. 

Vince nodded, and Rose got up so that he could recline himself. Vince quickly fell into a deep sleep, his body exhausted from the days events. He woke up with the familiar hunger followed by a sheer pain. He looked down at his belly and saw that it was significantly larger, and he concluded that the spell must also increase the gaining process. 

Rose was awaiting him while large trays of food rolled themselves into his sight. As he began to stuff his face he could vaguely see a sight that puzzled him. Rose stood there, and he could swear that she had a large grin upon her face. Was she maybe becoming enticed by his weight like he was? But he shooed that ridiculous thought out of his mind and continued to gorge.

This stuffing session seemed much longer than the last one, and he put his puffed hands on his gut as he felt it swelling larger. His shirt had ripped long ago, along with his boxers, and he was left with nothing but his manhood. He felt his belly swell and swell, he could hardly reach his hands over its ballooning mass when finally Rose cast the counter spell and he leaned back onto the couch once more rubbing the sides of his stomach since he could now no longer reach the front. 

Noticing this, Rose massaged the front as he rubbed the sides. Vince moaned once again as his stomach made loud sloshing and grumbling noises. The trays then rolled themselves out of sight and they sat there, rubbing his girth.

Two days passed, the first one like the last, filled with large quantities of food, and sleep, as it repeated the process. 

Vince was near immobile since he was gaining, though less dramatically than before due to a new advancement in Roses spell, and was now over 500 pounds. It was on this day, however, that Rose confessed her recent feelings about his weight gain. With a puzzled look, Vince turned to her.

Waitso you like it? he said through heavy breathing. 

Rose nodded. I dont know why, but watching you eat like that, and then massaging your belly afterI think you are even more attractive now than when I first met you.

Vince looked at her with a Yeah right sort of look, but could only manage a belch.

She continued. And I wouldnt mind if you kept getting bigger either. Not at all. She blushed as she laid her head on his heavily ballooned gut. 

Vince winced a little, but then enjoyed the little bit of weight on his already heavy stomach.

Vince and Rose soon fell in love. He had become too large to feed himself anymore so she would contently stuff food into his mouth, as he would cry More More! with his mouth half full with food already.

As you can guess, she never did find that counter spell. But I guess now she really doesnt need to.


----------



## Mariana (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah this story is a bit strange. Oh well. Hope you like anyway.


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions, Mariana! It was only slightly unusual for these boards, in that it was the guy under a spell and gaining massively--there are quite a few similar stories around featuring that happening to women. Anyway, it was a fun read.

I hope you'll be writing more, or posting on the other boards 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## JimBob (Apr 17, 2008)

edx said:


> Welcome to Dimensions, Mariana! It was only slightly unusual for these boards, in that it was the guy under a spell and gaining massively--there are quite a few similar stories around featuring that happening to women. Anyway, it was a fun read.
> 
> I hope you'll be writing more, or posting on the other boards
> 
> ...


I agree that it's certainly refreshing to read about this happening to a guy, but I was kind of put off by the constant pain thing. But then, that's just me.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 22, 2008)

It's an excellent story.


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Dec 26, 2008)

I like this story


----------

